# Pizza burgers



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

2lbs Hamburger - fry and break up in little pieces and drain excess grease.
1 tsp sage
2 tsp oregano
salt and pepper
Grate: 12 oz can spam and 1lb mild cheddar cheese
add all together and simmer 5-10 minutes
add 1 pint pizza sauce
put on buns and broil until brown; about 2 packs of buns

Pictures show a half batch i made.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I’ll try this with a tweak or two. I’m pretty sure it’s illegal to grate spam.  Reading it did remind me to go take my Zocor. :lol:


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I hear you about the Spam haha, I only had straight spam one time and it was in Iraq in '03. That thing tasted like a T-bone after 7 months of MREs. for some reason though I Haven't been able to stomach it since :lol: luckily the pizza burgers don't have a spam taste. come to think of it, I don't know what the heck the spam is even in the recipe for. probably to cut down on the amount of ground beef bought maybe? I remember as a kid my mom couldn't make enough of these dang things. if you give it a shot with your own twist let me know how it goes


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's an interesting recipe.

I'll have to try it. I like Spam.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The reason the spam is in there is because it's *good*. I tweaked it a little, but not much.

I left out the additional spices; added parmesan, pizza cheese mix and some olives.
[attachment=0:3866dy41]Ingredients.JPG[/attachment:3866dy41]
I browned the burger then put in the cubed spam and let it cook a little then drained off the excess fat. After it cooled a bit I put in the pizza sauce, parmesan, cheddar cubes and olives. My thought was I wanted to separate the flavors and make it a little more pizza-like.
Then on the bun and topped with some of the pizza cheese mix.
Hit the broiler until hot and ready to eat.
[attachment=1:3866dy41]Ready to Eat.JPG[/attachment:3866dy41]
Good stuff. Thanks for the recipe. It's going in the spam collection.

I'm glad you got home.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome Cooky! I like your twist, I am going to give that a shot next time with the olives and parmesan. I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------

